# Visa granted - 15Nov12



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...

Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:

Primary Applicant:

Passport
Resume
Birth Certificate
10th Marksheet
+2 Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Transcript
Technical certifications
Prev Company Exp Letter
Prev Company Reference Letter from Supervisor
Current Company Appointment Letter
Current Company Latest Promotion Letter
Current Company 3rd Party Stat Declaration
Current Company Last 12 months payslips
Current Company Last 12 months salary statement
Current Company Last 4 yrs Tax Statement
IETLS
ACS
Meds
US PCC
India PCC
Form 80
SSN

Secondary Applicant:

Passport
Marriage Certificate
10th Marksheet
Diploma Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Certificate
Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College
Birth/Age Evidence
Meds
India PCC
SSN
Form 80

Kids:

Passport
Birth Certificate
Meds
Form 1229

*Lessons Learnt: *If you have stayed in many countries, please inititate the PCC request at the same time of the ACS assessment. Because I got stuck with my FBI PCC which delayed my grant by 3 weeks.


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

Congratulations. When are you planning to travel and which state you moving to ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats - you completed entire process under 4 months - kudos!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Harini!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

catmonkey said:


> Congratulations. When are you planning to travel and which state you moving to ?


We have some family friends in Melbourne, so would be moving there sometime in Mar 2013


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Just a quick question, 
All these documents other than the identity ones, to be notarised? Like the school and +2 certicates. Could you please tell me which are to be notarised.
Thanks a lot, Sleepyeyes


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

sleepyeyes said:


> Hi Just a quick question,
> All these documents other than the identity ones, to be notarised? Like the school and +2 certicates. Could you please tell me which are to be notarised.
> Thanks a lot, Sleepyeyes


Given below is the lis of Docs notarized..but as given in the many other threads...notary sign is not required if u r doing a color scan...i took the notary sign just to be on the safer side...

Primary Applicant:

Passport
Resume
Birth Certificate
10th Marksheet
+2 Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Transcript
Prev Company Exp Letter
Prev Company Reference Letter from Supervisor
Current Company Appointment Letter
Current Company 3rd Party Stat Declaration
IETLS

Secondary Applicant:

Passport
Marriage Certificate
10th Marksheet
Diploma Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Certificate
Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College
Birth/Age Evidence

Kids:

Passport
Birth Certificate


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats Harini..

Cheers!!!

...RaJi...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


Congrats Harini on your Grant!!! All the Best for your relocation. I heard that once you start looking for a job and settling down, the visa process will seem like a cakewalk 

Btw, can you please share the process for getting FBI PCC from India? I have submitted my EOI and hope to get a call soon. Thanks


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the visa documentation info. Good luck!


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


HI Harini,
Could u please help me regarding Spouse Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College. I want that letter from my husband's college and don't know what it looks like. Is it possible if you can send me that leeter (deleting your personal details from it for security purposes.
I would really appreciate your it.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Harini :clap2: 

How long did it take you to get the India PCC? Also I guess the FBI PCC is needed if you have stayed in USA rite?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hearty congratz harini...

News such as these keeps me holding my nerves!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Congrats Harini :clap2:
> 
> How long did it take you to get the India PCC? Also I guess the FBI PCC is needed if you have stayed in USA rite?


yes...FBI PCC is only for people who have stayed in USA for more than 12 months..

My passport address and current address is the same, so it was easy for my India PCC. 

Fill the India PCC application form in the Indian passport website and take the printout of the same. Ensure you take whatever is provided in their checklist. You can walk in to any India Passport Seva office without appointment for getting the PCC. I went to the passport office around 9 and I was one among the first batch who was allowed inside and the process took only 2 hrs...I was out with the Indian PCC letter by 11...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Congrats Harini on your Grant!!! All the Best for your relocation. I heard that once you start looking for a job and settling down, the visa process will seem like a cakewalk
> 
> Btw, can you please share the process for getting FBI PCC from India? I have submitted my EOI and hope to get a call soon. Thanks


For USA PCC, check this link:

FBI — Criminal Background Check

1. Take a printout of the standard fingerprint card:

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/bac...nt-form-fd-258

Preferably take the printout in a fingerprint card. You would get these in Photocopy (Xerox) shops. I had taken it from Student Xerox at Adayar, Chennai.

2. I had taken my fingerprints in State Crime Records Beaureu (SCRB) at Chennai. It costed me only Rs. 50. I am not sure whether you have an office in Hydreabad. If you are planning to do it in Chennai, these are the following that would be required in SCRB:

1. A cover letter stating the reason stating why you require FBI finger prints.
2. The Originals and 2 photocopies of Passports, Drivers License, Voters ID and Ration Card

After verifying all these, they would provide you a challan. Take that challan and make a payment in the State Bank of India,Treasury branch which is 30 minutes drive from the SCRB office. A receipt would be provided to you. Bring it back to SCRB. They will take the fingerprints.

3. Once done, send the fingerprint card, completed application form (https://forms.fbi.gov/departmental-o...-questionnaire), mode of payment to address mentioned in the US FBI website:

FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> For USA PCC, check this link:
> 
> FBI — Criminal Background Check
> 
> ...



Thanks Harini for the detailed reply. I am also from Chennai. I will check out.

Btw, how long did it take for you to get the complete process done? 
Also, did u wait for your CO to tell you or did you get it done before hand?


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats mate!

It would be simply awesome if you could share the format of the letter received from the college/University.

I guess I will have to coerce my wife's college into providing me such a letter and a ready format would help me immensely! 

Once again many Congrats! 



HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to
> everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> ...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

sam18 said:


> HI Harini,
> Could u please help me regarding Spouse Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College. I want that letter from my husband's college and don't know what it looks like. Is it possible if you can send me that leeter (deleting your personal details from it for security purposes.
> I would really appreciate your it.


Attached is the letter attached of my spouse proof of English. Hope this helps..


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Thanks Harini for the detailed reply. I am also from Chennai. I will check out.
> 
> Btw, how long did it take for you to get the complete process done?
> Also, did u wait for your CO to tell you or did you get it done before hand?


As given in my signature, I started ACS prepration in mid of Jul and got grant in mid of Nov...so 4 months...

I did my Meds and India PCC before CO allocation. But it is risky because the PCC and Med date decides the first entry to the country.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Attached is the letter attached of my spouse proof of English. Hope this helps..


Thanks Harini for the help.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


Congrats Harini..

BTW did you opt points for partner skills? From the checklist, it seems not. 

Why I am asking is, I have not opted for partner skill points but still when I fill in the application, they are asking for Spouse Work experience details. So if you had the same scenario, did you notarize and submit those proofs as well ?

Sunil


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Congrats Harini..
> 
> BTW did you opt points for partner skills? From the checklist, it seems not.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunil


It does ask for details while lodging visa. But when you upload documents it is not required to upload proofs for partner if you are not claiming points


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*help please!!*

Hi Harnini,

Congrats!! your post has been very encouriging and helpful. I have now decided to go for visa 189. 

Below are my basic details:
1. Almost 9 years of IT experience.
2. Age 30 Years
3. Btech degree in Instrumentation and Control ( i.e. non IT degree) with honours.
4. Married with wife also having IT experience of 4.5 years and degree BCA+MCA.
5. I am from India.

Currently as per point system I am scoring 65 (including 5 points of my spouse and w/o IELTS points), now I have following queries.
1. Since I have a non-IT degree, is that a point of concern? Am I eligible for ACS?
2. Should I take some help from some agent? They are charging heavy fees. 
3. I have worked with companies like Infy, csc etc and they don’t mention roles/responsibilities etc in the experience letter. How do I get it from them? 

Your help will be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

getsetgo said:


> Hi Sunil
> 
> 
> It does ask for details while lodging visa. But when you upload documents it is not required to upload proofs for partner if you are not claiming points


Thanx Mate!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Hi Harnini,
> 
> Congrats!! your post has been very encouriging and helpful. I have now decided to go for visa 189.
> 
> ...


1. It is not a problem.
please refer the acs website. There is a PDF for skilled migration. It will give you complete details.

2. Agent is a personal decision. 

3. Even I worked for infy. They do not give letter. Make a statutory declaration of the roles and responsibility and get it signed from your supervisor or manager.


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> 1. It is not a problem.
> please refer the acs website. There is a PDF for skilled migration. It will give you complete details.
> 
> 2. Agent is a personal decision.
> ...


Thanks mate!!
a quick one.. as I want to take ACS assessment shortly and i have done B.tech in Inst and control, please let me know if my qualifications will be considered as ICT Major or must I take RPL?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Thanks mate!!
> a quick one.. as I want to take ACS assessment shortly and i have done B.tech in Inst and control, please let me know if my qualifications will be considered as ICT Major or must I take RPL?



RPL.. that too you require 5 years of minimum work ex before filling RPL....


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

sunilphilip14 said:


> Congrats Harini..
> 
> BTW did you opt points for partner skills? From the checklist, it seems not.
> 
> ...


Though I had mentioned the work exp of my spouse in the application, I was not requested of any of the work experience details of my spouse.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?

Also if it is a mandatory document, Do we require form 16 given by companies to us or ITR document is required ?


I have last four years ITR and Form 16 but I do not have 2011-2012 ITR (only form 16 I have). 

And for on going financial year the form16 and ITR would be done only in March 2013...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?
> 
> ...


I had submitted only my Form 16. i did not submit my ITR


----------



## coolnixy (Aug 16, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


Congratulations..for your visa grant. I also have a NOT very good experience getting PCC back in India...and that was the only outstanding thing that kept my visa hanging for 4 wks..So you guys you better gather all information for PCC as each location have their own rules. This forum can be used as a reference point, but kindly check with your nearest Police station and passport office to know the process for PCC. All the best .

Nixy


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I had submitted only my Form 16. i did not submit my ITR


Hi Harini

For your previous company you provided an experience/reference letter only? No payslips/bank stat or tax docs? And it was sufficient?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I had submitted only my Form 16. i did not submit my ITR


Thanks Harini.. 

Also Please let me know what is SSN and Form 60 ? When is it required ?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Harini
> 
> For your previous company you provided an experience/reference letter only? No payslips/bank stat or tax docs? And it was sufficient?


I had worked only for 2 companies..the first one was only for 10 months..second one (current company) is for more than 8 yrs...since the prev employment was for a very short period and long time ago...i did not submit the payslips...

But u will require it if the prev company exp is very recent and is for a very long term...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Harini..
> 
> Also Please let me know what is SSN and Form 60 ? When is it required ?


It if Form 80...not 60...

SSN is a Social Security Number provided to an individual if u have worked in USA. After CO assignment, the CO might ask for Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment form) and if u have a SSN u will have to upload SSN along with the Form 80.

Chk this link for more info on Form 80:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Though I had mentioned the work exp of my spouse in the application, I was not requested of any of the work experience details of my spouse.


Thanks Harini..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> It if Form 80...not 60...
> 
> SSN is a Social Security Number provided to an individual if u have worked in USA. After CO assignment, the CO might ask for Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment form) and if u have a SSN u will have to upload SSN along with the Form 80.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Harini..


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> yes...FBI PCC is only for people who have stayed in USA for more than 12 months..
> 
> My passport address and current address is the same, so it was easy for my India PCC.
> 
> Fill the India PCC application form in the Indian passport website and take the printout of the same. Ensure you take whatever is provided in their checklist. You can walk in to any India Passport Seva office without appointment for getting the PCC. I went to the passport office around 9 and I was one among the first batch who was allowed inside and the process took only 2 hrs...I was out with the Indian PCC letter by 11...


Hi...Thanks for your reply...My passport was issued in 2006 and my marital status has changed now. I am planning to get my PCC from my hometown as the address on my passport is my hometown address...Do you think there can be any issues?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi...Thanks for your reply...My passport was issued in 2006 and my marital status has changed now. I am planning to get my PCC from my hometown as the address on my passport is my hometown address...Do you think there can be any issues?


Should be no issue - carry a marriage certificate and its copy for additional measure - when I got PCC, it was asked for.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi...Thanks for your reply...My passport was issued in 2006 and my marital status has changed now. I am planning to get my PCC from my hometown as the address on my passport is my hometown address...Do you think there can be any issues?


Sometimes they might not give u PCC unless u add ur spouse name in the passport. This will require a re-issue of the passport. So to avoid this many people say their marital status as 'Unmarried' in the PCC application form..pls chk this thread for more details:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/123752-indian-pcc-application.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Sometimes they might not give u PCC unless u add ur spouse name in the passport. This will require a re-issue of the passport. So to avoid this many people say their marital status as 'Unmarried' in the PCC application form..pls chk this thread for more details:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/123752-indian-pcc-application.html


oh - I see, I did not face that problem - I produced marriage certificate. But wouldn't saying that 'you are unmarried' be lying in the face of Govt. ? And if this reveals in future, might create quite some problem! Better go the right route I would say!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> oh - I see, I did not face that problem - I produced marriage certificate. But wouldn't saying that 'you are unmarried' be lying in the face of Govt. ? And if this reveals in future, might create quite some problem! Better go the right route I would say!


Hi Superm... Did you have your spouse's name on your passport when you applied for PCC? From which city you got the PCC from?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Sometimes they might not give u PCC unless u add ur spouse name in the passport. This will require a re-issue of the passport. So to avoid this many people say their marital status as 'Unmarried' in the PCC application form..pls chk this thread for more details:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/123752-indian-pcc-application.html


Thanks for this info Harini...actually my husband's passport has my name but mine does not have his name as mine was issued in 2006 and I got married after that...Thinking whether any problem can arise later if I get my PCC as unmarried :confused2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Superm... Did you have your spouse's name on your passport when you applied for PCC? From which city you got the PCC from?


Nopes - I din't. Neither did her's have mine.
I used marriage certificate along with it. City = Delhi.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Nopes - I din't. Neither did her's have mine.
> I used marriage certificate along with it. City = Delhi.


How long did it take to get it? I read some PSK office do ask for spouse name on passport...Really confused what to do now...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> How long did it take to get it? I read some PSK office do ask for spouse name on passport...Really confused what to do now...


Few hours - as my current address = passport address.
Though my wife's addr in passport is obviously different. Her's would take some time - as police verification needs to be done! Its still underway - let see how long that takes.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Few hours - as my current address = passport address.
> Though my wife's addr in passport is obviously different. Her's would take some time - as police verification needs to be done! Its still underway - let see how long that takes.


Hey ...why dont u take PCC from the same city as ur wife's passport address? I have heard this is more faster....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey ...why dont u take PCC from the same city as ur wife's passport address? I have heard this is more faster....


I know. But took thechance anyhow. Traveling was to be avoided. Let's see if it would take that long then I would have that applied from there. Thanks.
Also I guess I would have to lie about the present address while applying from her previous city, right?


----------



## manu2029 (Nov 20, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


Congrats,
Please tell us if all these documents are mandatory. The ones I am concerned is the bank statement for all 8 years and the salary slips for all the 8+ years.

Also is it mandatory to submit all the form 16 for 8 years ?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

manu2029 said:


> Congrats,
> Please tell us if all these documents are mandatory. The ones I am concerned is the bank statement for all 8 years and the salary slips for all the 8+ years.
> 
> Also is it mandatory to submit all the form 16 for 8 years ?


I had submitted only 12 months payslip of the current company and 4 yrs of tax statement.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

i got a co assigned today and he has asked only for PCC...

for my first company i didnt have payslips or bank statements.. i had form 16 though.,
and i had a mail communication with the company HR asking for payslips and they replying back saying they cannot provide payslips again..

CO hasnt asked for any additional proof..

also for the rest of 3 companies.. i provided 3 payslips and tax document..no bank statements..

hope this helps


----------



## pratimnag (Nov 15, 2012)

*Statutory Declaration for ACS*

I am planning to access my skills from ACS under Visa Subclass 189, however, the problem is Statutory Declaration. I am currently in the third company and the first two companies are not providing the Reference Letters with the Technical details. They have only mentioned the basic details like, Joining Date, Leaving Date, Salary etc. So now I have to do a Statutory Declaration from my ex company managers and for that I need a sample copy of the Statutory Declaration. And also is it required to do the SD in front of any authorized witness? Please suggest.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

hey raji...
gud to know u got co assigned...
normally if the proofs r sufficent, they right away ask for meds n pcc....
guess u ve crossed half the sea!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saradha said:


> hey raji...
> gud to know u got co assigned...
> normally if the proofs r sufficent, they right away ask for meds n pcc....
> guess u ve crossed half the sea!


I would say crossed complete sea - what remains is parking the boat and getting off


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i got a co assigned today and he has asked only for PCC...
> 
> for my first company i didnt have payslips or bank statements.. i had form 16 though.,
> and i had a mail communication with the company HR asking for payslips and they replying back saying they cannot provide payslips again..
> ...


Good. Congrats for the CO allocation and wish u good luck for the grant


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I would say crossed complete sea - what remains is parking the boat and getting off


awww.. thanks superm


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> awww.. thanks superm


 
I really feel that. Now, when and where do u want to move to Au in case you get grant soon enough?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I really feel that. Now, when and where do u want to move to Au in case you get grant soon enough?


Assuming it is soon enough 
Plan to go to Melbourne by March/April. Melbourne because my best friend lives there and i am more than welcome to stay at her place till i find a job... lucky me..


...RaJi...


----------



## Rainy night (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone

I belong to Pakistan and my husband is an Australian permanent resident.at our time of wedding he was TR there.at that time I applied for a tourist visa (subclass 676)which was granted and I spent three months there.then I returned back to my country.meanwhile my husband got his PR.then I applied for another tourist visa for 6 months but it was refused because I requested a waiver from no further stay so that I can apply for my spouse visa onshore.they told me that the reason of refusal is that tourist visa don't allow to apply visa when you are in australia.we were newly married and it was hard to live apart,so my husband returned back to Pakistan and spent 4 months here.now 2 weeks ago we've applied for spouse visa but it takes 6-8 months which is of course a long time.now my husband is considering a tourist visa so that I can live with him but I am afraid that it might be refused again.what should we do now?should we apply the tourist visa? What's the probability that it will be granted?and would it slow down my spouse visa process?please give me some suggestion...i am really frustrated these days.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Assuming it is soon enough
> Plan to go to Melbourne by March/April. Melbourne because my best friend lives there and i am more than welcome to stay at her place till i find a job... lucky me..
> 
> 
> ...RaJi...


I know.. Lucky you. 
You single? oR don't plan to take your husband soon?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I know.. Lucky you.
> You single? oR don't plan to take your husband soon?


me my husband and a year old daughter are all going to pile on my friend..
even she is married.. its gng to be a joint family for a while.... lol


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> me my husband and a year old daughter are all going to pile on my friend..
> even she is married.. its gng to be a joint family for a while.... lol


Hehe.. Good for you. For your friend, not so sure ;-p
Your Job profile?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hehe.. Good for you. For your friend, not so sure ;-p
> Your Job profile?


I am a lotus notes developer ....
What about u


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I am a lotus notes developer ....
> What about u


data analyst... Work on Etl processes.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

hi raji,
long live your friendship! how i wish i had a friend there too.....hehe..
and about parking the boat thing, i could nt completely agree....as i finished my pcc submission,medicals were finalised about a month ago.....still no signs of grant!:-(

hi all in the thread,
do u know any mechanical engineers over there...who is not into resources sector? i need some directions from manufacturing industry people to decide on the city that we are to migrate...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> hi raji,
> long live your friendship! how i wish i had a friend there too.....hehe..
> and about parking the boat thing, i could nt completely agree....as i finished my pcc submission,medicals were finalised about a month ago.....still no signs of grant!:-(
> 
> ...


hey dear

i can understand your anxiety... it is very natural...we hope you get your grant soon.. followed by all of us...

all the best


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks dear...

hope is what keeps us going so far...
are u the primary applicant for ur 189?
do u know any one in western aus? is it too hot for indians to bear?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> thanks dear...
> 
> hope is what keeps us going so far...
> are u the primary applicant for ur 189?
> do u know any one in western aus? is it too hot for indians to bear?


Hey

i am absolutely clueless about Australia.. my friend is in Melbourne..so apart from a few tit bits i dont know much...

i am the primary applicant...
I am an application developer and my partner is a storage consultant...

...RaJi...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> i am absolutely clueless about Australia.. my friend is in Melbourne..so apart from a few tit bits i dont know much...
> 
> ...


hows it going - PCC and meds?

also, how did you pay Visa fees? mode of payment?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> hows it going - PCC and meds?
> 
> also, how did you pay Visa fees? mode of payment?


My pcc is done. Waiting for partners pcc..
Presuming dat meds are uploaded since co didn't ask for it.. no idea on meds status though ..

I paid through credit card..

What's ur status


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> My pcc is done. Waiting for partners pcc..
> Presuming dat meds are uploaded since co didn't ask for it.. no idea on meds status though ..
> 
> I paid through credit card..
> ...


wow - that was a quick reply .. 
As my timeline says - am still waiting for ACS result. 
Just trying to plan for mode of payment (being positive). You used indian credit card? quite a limit!

And you partner's passport address is not as same as your current address?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> wow - that was a quick reply ..
> As my timeline says - am still waiting for ACS result.
> Just trying to plan for mode of payment (being positive). You used indian credit card? quite a limit!
> 
> And you partner's passport address is not as same as your current address?


I use my phone so cant see signature ..
My partner had to reissue his passport .. hence the time.

We have been using Amex since a long time. So a good limit


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I use my phone so cant see signature ..
> My partner had to reissue his passport .. hence the time.
> 
> We have been using Amex since a long time. So a good limit


Okie.. thanks for the reply! Keep us updated - you might become aspirant's inspiration soon


----------



## Suny (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Harini,

Congrats!
If the secondary applicant has stayed in the US for more than a year, is FBI PCC required for the secondary applicant as well?
Also if we take a colour scan of all the documents, then is a notary sign required?

Cheers,



HariniAnandhan said:


> Received grant letter today  ...thanks to everyone who has replied to my queries and helped me in the VISA process...
> 
> Below are the docs I had uploaded for the VISA:
> 
> ...


----------



## Suny (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information!



HariniAnandhan said:


> Given below is the lis of Docs notarized..but as given in the many other threads...notary sign is not required if u r doing a color scan...i took the notary sign just to be on the safer side...
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> ...


----------



## Suny (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, a quick question..
Is a FBI PCC required for the secondary applicant as well if the secondary applicant had been in the US for more than a year?



HariniAnandhan said:


> yes...FBI PCC is only for people who have stayed in USA for more than 12 months..
> 
> My passport address and current address is the same, so it was easy for my India PCC.
> 
> Fill the India PCC application form in the Indian passport website and take the printout of the same. Ensure you take whatever is provided in their checklist. You can walk in to any India Passport Seva office without appointment for getting the PCC. I went to the passport office around 9 and I was one among the first batch who was allowed inside and the process took only 2 hrs...I was out with the Indian PCC letter by 11...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Suny said:


> Hi, a quick question..
> Is a FBI PCC required for the secondary applicant as well if the secondary applicant had been in the US for more than a year?


Yes. Even secondary applicant will need FBI pcc.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Suny said:


> Thanks for the information!



I have a question for Document checklist... Is SSN requird only for US related stay.. right ?

The other question is, Can we submit a statutory declaration instead of PCC for dependent parent in our application ? Actually this is regarding country like Saudi Arabia, as it is next to impossible to get PCC from them when you no longer stay in that country...

Please advice..


----------



## Suny (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, Is this required even if I am the secondary applicant? My husband is the primary applicant and I have been in the US for more than a year before marriage. Do I still need to submit ths? 



HariniAnandhan said:


> It if Form 80...not 60...
> 
> SSN is a Social Security Number provided to an individual if u have worked in USA. After CO assignment, the CO might ask for Form 80 (Personal particulars for character assessment form) and if u have a SSN u will have to upload SSN along with the Form 80.
> 
> Chk this link for more info on Form 80:


----------



## Suny (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, Did the CO agree with this?



HariniAnandhan said:


> I had submitted only 12 months payslip of the current company and 4 yrs of tax statement.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Suny said:


> Hi, Is this required even if I am the secondary applicant? My husband is the primary applicant and I have been in the US for more than a year before marriage. Do I still need to submit ths?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Suny said:


> Hi, Did the CO agree with this?


Yes.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Suny said:


> Hi, Is this required even if I am the secondary applicant? My husband is the primary applicant and I have been in the US for more than a year before marriage. Do I still need to submit ths?


Yes. It is required for all applicants who is more than 18 yrs old and hve lived in USA for more than 12 months.


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi Harinianandan*

Hi HariniAnandhan,
I am new to this forum from Chennai but residing at Doha, if i like to guess, my requirement exactly matches you application, I have lived in US (3 years) with 5 years of work experience as DBA\Developer but I am trying to fit under 189 category (System Analyst roles). DBA comes under state sponsorship, but I am not interested. 
I read all your posts. Started preparing documents for ACS, in one of the post you have advised to start US PCC in parallel. I am talking IELTS on Feb 2nd (Doha Qatar). My wife is also BE. Compute science graduate, to claim 5 points for partner skills do I need to asses her skill also and is it required for her to take IELTS. Just to make an Intro with you I am highlighting my background. I need your help. Please help me and guide me. I need to share once I collect the documents for ACS. Please reply to my email [email protected] gmail. So that I can keep in touch with you. I really appreciate your help.





HariniAnandhan said:


> Yes. It is required for all applicants who is more than 18 yrs old and hve lived in USA for more than 12 months.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys who have recently received a grant notification on the 189 subclass -

By going through the attached docs DIAC sent, I realize it is a label free visa. Does it mean that we do not need to get it stamped prior to travelling ?

If not required, how does the process work, if some one can help out please.

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys who have recently received a grant notification on the 189 subclass -
> 
> By going through the attached docs DIAC sent, I realize it is a label free visa. Does it mean that we do not need to get it stamped prior to travelling ?
> 
> ...


Take your Grant Letter and Passport to Immigration counter, and Voila! done!!

I would still prefer to stamp it when I get my grant


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

findraj said:


> Take your Grant Letter and Passport to Immigration counter, and Voila! done!!
> 
> I would still prefer to stamp it when I get my grant


Thanks and by the way what's the procedure to get the stamping done ? 

Documents that DIAC sent along with the grant notice does not talk about it.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

You have to pay some $70 AUD each passport at VFS I believe.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> You have to pay some $70 AUD each passport at VFS I believe.


They only don't charge for EOI, every other process has a good charge


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

kothandaraman said:


> Hi HariniAnandhan,
> I am new to this forum from Chennai but residing at Doha, if i like to guess, my requirement exactly matches you application, I have lived in US (3 years) with 5 years of work experience as DBA\Developer but I am trying to fit under 189 category (System Analyst roles). DBA comes under state sponsorship, but I am not interested.
> I read all your posts. Started preparing documents for ACS, in one of the post you have advised to start US PCC in parallel. I am talking IELTS on Feb 2nd (Doha Qatar). My wife is also BE. Compute science graduate, to claim 5 points for partner skills do I need to asses her skill also and is it required for her to take IELTS. Just to make an Intro with you I am highlighting my background. I need your help. Please help me and guide me. I need to share once I collect the documents for ACS. Please reply to my email [email protected] gmail. So that I can keep in touch with you. I really appreciate your help.


Yes bro,
If you want to claim 5 points for partner skills, you definitely need to assess her skills from ACS.
In addition to this, she must have to get 6 in each module of IELTS.
Everything described in the "partner skill" section of DIAC website.
Wish you all the best.


----------

